# taste



## astra007 (Aug 16, 2006)

whats yer choice:  papaya   or  mango?

                          juicy fruit  or  heavy duty fruity?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 17, 2006)

skunkberry....lol


----------



## whiteboy09 (Aug 17, 2006)

my personal favorite for taste is strawberry coff, cant spell coff lol


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

i saw strawberry coff, looks like nice plant. could u describe flavour?  is it kinda skunky?  I love anything thats a lil skunky, and all hashplants taste great, a skunkhash cross would rock!

heres the coff

heres another tidbit im gonna add..sorry off topic, but i wanted you to see astra

The environmental factors that influence gender are: a higher nitrogen concentration will give more females. a higher potassium concentration will give more males. a higher humidity will give more females. a lower temperature will give more females. more blue light will give more females. Fewer hours of light will give more females. It is important to start these changes at the three-pairs-of-leaves stage and continue for two or three weeks, before reverting to standard conditions.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 18, 2006)

nice post my friend, if ya want the cough then buy from www.planetskunk.com - i have been sending peeps there, 75.00 can at last word.  i got banned there - gee, i dont know why?  something i said maybe?  but thank to the mods here, im doing it different now.  i've had 4 years of being a forum bouncer and its taken its toll - time fer a change.

i only got 1 seedbank for modship now  www.seriousseeds.com  1 medical cannabis activist community   www.calgary.ca  and here.  i've had enough.  im not a mod yet   hehehe  just wanted to scare a few peeps -  im baad.  sorry


----------



## astra007 (Aug 18, 2006)

oh, sorry.  its tastes and smells like,,,,,,,,, strawberries and yes it is skunky - thats where the cough comes from.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 18, 2006)

so it must smell like strawberries while growing too...if so im up for that, might be my next after ruskie


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 19, 2006)

well i just saw all lady lunatics pics and now im confused for jan.  They all rocked!  looked killer.  I guess i want something that tastes the best, 2 or three puffs and ya have ta stub it out.  Something that tastes great before "THE CURE".....

I have lots of time to make a choice...so no hurries


----------



## whiteboy09 (Aug 23, 2006)

my bad for the late response, havent been near a computer for  a while, but yea astra's rite about the taste skunky indeed, but when it starts to flower about 2 week in it'll start to take a strawberry scent, and after good curing and drying the taste is like straight strawberry's, i guess u could compare it to a strawberry phillie


----------



## Hello Helicopter (Aug 23, 2006)

I havent had any of those...
But i have got my hands on some Cranberry Cush (is that how you spell cush??) which was good

and some Blueberry Haze which was even better.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 23, 2006)

heyo helo.   KUSH


----------

